# Advice on this area and requirements



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I moved to Costa da Caparica Portugal 8 months ago and I love the people and the prices but the winter was terrible!

Four months of rain and the streets were almost deserted; apparently the locals mostly stay at home in the evening in the winter months.

Right now the place has become more cheerful and I feel happy but I'm not excited about October onwards :-(

A Greek friend that is working abroad has offered me a very sweet deal on his apartment while he'll be away for 3 years.

The address in Athens is Miaouli, Gerakas, Pallini, East Attica

Any comments on the area and what I would need to pay utilities and Internet etc. would be much appreciated.

I have a British passport.


Michael


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece,maybe*



redbourn said:


> Hi, I moved to Costa da Caparica Portugal 8 months ago and I love the people and the prices but the winter was terrible!
> 
> Four months of rain and the streets were almost deserted; apparently the locals mostly stay at home in the evening in the winter months.
> 
> ...


Gerakas and Pallini are suburbs near to the airport,the metro goes through there from central Athens,fairly green,trouble free areas,calm family places,I guess a lot of people who work at the airport would live there and people looking to be out of the madness of Athens.You could get to the sea from there.It depends what heating set-up the apartment has,you wouldnt want to get involved with any shared diesel heating for a whole block,just refuse that and get yourself some cheap form of heating,there may be a solar hot water panel on the roof which would cut your bills.I pay 29 per month for national,international and internet with Wind and thats with half hour mobile use per month to other Wind mobiles,theres lots of deals around so you should take a trip around the town to various providers.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

concertina said:


> Gerakas and Pallini are suburbs near to the airport,the metro goes through there from central Athens,fairly green,trouble free areas,calm family places,I guess a lot of people who work at the airport would live there and people looking to be out of the madness of Athens.You could get to the sea from there.It depends what heating set-up the apartment has,you wouldnt want to get involved with any shared diesel heating for a whole block,just refuse that and get yourself some cheap form of heating,there may be a solar hot water panel on the roof which would cut your bills.I pay 29 per month for national,international and internet with Wind and thats with half hour mobile use per month to other Wind mobiles,theres lots of deals around so you should take a trip around the town to various providers.


Thanks very much.

What documents do I have to provide to set up an Internet account?

Michael


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece,maybe*

I meant to tell you about Loutraki near Corinthos,a lovely touristy town,I met an English guy last sunday who has lived there for seven years,he works from home on computer,its mainland with lovely natural spa- baths to get into,next to the sea,loads of tourists stay at hotels there in the summer,its not 18 to 30 stuff,very sophisticated,Athenians have summer apartments there and its near a sea-fed lake for swimming,an extremely beautiful area,mountains and green,we have just built a house near there and only 1 hour half from Athens airport.It looks a bit like Miami with all the hotels but its so nice to have mountains and sea combined,take a look on Utube.Youd easy find a 2.50 apartment.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece maybe*

You will need a tax number Im afraid,a rental contract/agreement and ID for your internet and to tell you that Loutraki is west of Athens,my preferred area.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

concertina said:


> You will need a tax number Im afraid,a rental contract/agreement and ID for your internet and to tell you that Loutraki is west of Athens,my preferred area.


thanks, same as here in Portugal,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Here in Portugal you normally pay bills via MB (MultiBanco) and not by standing order. 

How is it done in Greece?

Thanks


----------



## Elliejane1 (May 21, 2014)

Sorry to hijack but I want to start a thread but can't for life of me work out how to do this - can someones tell me how? Sorry for the interruption... thanks


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Elliejane1 said:


> Sorry to hijack but I want to start a thread but can't for life of me work out how to do this - can someones tell me how? Sorry for the interruption... thanks


No problem; it's easy to miss it ..


----------

